# POSSIBLE TRANSMISSION ISSUE



## TheVaranusKeeper (7 mo ago)

My Cruze: 2018 1.4 Gas LT Sedan

Hey all, just joined now to see if I can obtain insight on what I'm dealing with. I've had this Cruze for 3 Months, got it at 69k miles, I've already put 10k miles on it now, Oil is changed by the oil life meter, replaced transmission fluid (Fluid was black) a few days ago, tires have been changed out for new Sceptors. I'm currently planning to change out my spark plugs by this weekend to hopefully resolve the issue of low gas mileage as I no longer get any good gas mileage past 27 MPG in the city (I get about 27, lowest was 19 IN THE CITY) but the main problem that has been persisting is when I am driving about 45 MPH, then upon slowing down, my RPM Needle will go down to 1, then will go back up to 2, then instantly back to 1, then 1.5, then will be at 0.5 while at rest. And every time this happens the vehicle shakes too. Been dealing with this problem for more than a month, and instead of going away, I fear that it will grow into a catastrophic & expensive dilemma.


quick note: Upon getting this vehicle it needed new tires, an oil change, and new trans fluid, so I'm suspecting that everything that requires attention from time to time is past due. I have also used Lucas fuel additive in 3 consecutive fill ups before.


Any help is appreciated, be SAFE!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

TheVaranusKeeper said:


> I'm suspecting that everything that requires attention


Sadly this is probably 100% true, I'll bet he previous owner didn't do anything but oil changes 



TheVaranusKeeper said:


> Oil is changed by the oil life meter,


That will put you at about 7.5K miles between changes, I highly recommend 5K instead.




TheVaranusKeeper said:


> replaced transmission fluid (Fluid was black)


The first time transmission fluid change is changed it is always black as sin, there are plastic pieces and seal that leech stuff into the fluid making it black. 70K on the fluid is a bit much but you should be ok, I recommend 50K.

If you engine is misfiring, it might be doing what you describe. Changing spark plugs at your mileage is a good idea regardless.

You really need to scan the car for codes and pending codes. And if you can get it, the transmission shift times and fuel trims.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

Johnny B said:


> Sadly this is probably 100% true, I'll bet he previous owner didn't do anything but oil changes
> 
> 
> That will put you at about 7.5K miles between changes, I highly recommend 5K instead.
> ...


I change my oil when the oil life says 15%. If you let it go to 1% or 0% then I would immediately take the vehicle in to have the timing chain checked for slack. I also drive about 500 miles a week and I get about 2500-3000 miles before I have the oil life at 15%. If your engine kind of sounds like a lawnmower when you gently rev it, then you have slack in your timing chain and it’s going to end up causing you serious issues in the near future or an accident if the timing chain brakes in the engine seizes up.


----------

